# Board dust covers?



## AudJ (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, this seems pretty basic, but just wondering what some of you do with the dust covers while permanent equipment is in use.

Probably different with paid staff, but I've mentioned before that my crew is mostly middle school students, so if the covers are placed "out of the way", they are ignored and never used. If not, they are "in the way" and either obtrusive, stepped on, or otherwise annoying.

My first thought is to install a small tray under the counter to place folded covers. Wondering if there are any clever thoughts or comments out there...


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 31, 2014)

My preference is to leave the cover "in the way" so that they remember to put the thing back on when their done!


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 31, 2014)

If your worried about them putting it back on then I think putting it in a tray under the desk is a bad idea. That puts the cover out of sight where it will be forgotten.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 31, 2014)

Gaffer tape a heavy sheet of Visqueen over the console to keep dust, dirt, PB&J, and other booth contaminants out of the faders. That way it's always there and cannot get misplaced or forgotten! 

But on a serious note, the cover might best be hung from a hall hook through a brass grommet installed on a heavy cover. This console cover dilemma is widespread I'm sure, and many of us are looking for the best way to solve it!


----------



## AudJ (Nov 1, 2014)

Love the grommet idea. Maybe even a fabric or strap loop on a corner to hang them. That sounds like a great way to go!


----------



## Timothy A. Samuelson (Nov 6, 2014)

Hook on the back of the booth door. That way, it can't be missed when leaving the booth for the night. We also have a note on spike tape on each console as a reminder.


----------

